# تصفيه شامــــــــــــــله



## دلع الغزلان (3 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسعد الله اوقاتكن
أنا جايبه لكم مجموعه من الاشياء 

بودي اعرضه عليكم أتمنى تنال اعجابكم 

حركات وتوزيعات للعيد ورمضان..
وكما يوجد لدي التاليمكياج كويتي- قوس الرحمن- اضاءات الحفلات- ليزر-الحصاله الذكية -حافظ المسواك-بهارات وزنجبيل وخلطه للقهوه )(بأسعار خياليه) يوجد صور اللي تبغى أرسله ع ايميله 
اللي تبي تتواصل معي ع الايميل [email protected] أو ع هذا الرقم0554714575لان انا مو دايم ع النت


----------

